# shimano sonic pro v2



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

When to bcf on Wednesday and had a look at anew rod and i picked a sonic pro v2 which is the newer one. It was $95 but there was 20% off all fishing gear so i got it for about $75. It's rated 6-8kg. Has anyone tried these rods out and how did they go.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

If that's the snapper rod, it was what I used for boof frogging barra last year and it worked a treat with fish over 90cm landed no problem.
Great rod for the price, I think I got it with a sienna 4000 for $99.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

It the snapped rod, glad to hear that i didn't buy a terrible rod.


----------

